# Rest In Peace Gopher 12/24/09-04/3/11



## Katmais_mommy (Apr 5, 2012)

I didn't even get a chance to give her away and give her a better life. 

I woke up to go to school. I didn't even see her be buried. I asked my brother to bury her next to her dad, who died last summer. He even made a nice cross for her grave too, just like my dad did for Dutch when he passed away last summer. 

I honestly don't think her death has really sunk in yet. I don't mean to sound rude, but please don't tell me that she's "binkying free" on the rainbow bridge. All I know is that Dutch (her dad) now has his daughter (biological) and his best friend, Monty (my sister's guinea pig who used to play with him and is now buried next to him) with him in some sort of afterlife. 


Anyways, I miss you, Goph. You were the only 3rd generation Kennedy bunny that we decided to keep. You were my little princess. Rest in peace baby.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 5, 2012)

My heartfelt condolence for the loss of Gopher.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

I's so sorry for your loss. I don't know what happened, but I hope it was peaceful.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 5, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gopher. :tears2:


----------



## Samara (Apr 10, 2012)

:hearts:


----------

